# Port directories missing  "BIND" specifically



## contraversy (Apr 30, 2012)

I have installed BIND before from ports, but just did a fresh reinstall of FreeBSD*.* *I'm* following all kinds of tutorials to get to BIND, even the tutorial that worked before install method is saying no such file or directory.

*I* have r*u*n *portsnap fetch* and *update* and *extract*.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 30, 2012)

Really light on details there.  "No such file or directory"--which one?


----------



## contraversy (Apr 30, 2012)

*I*t was for BIND, in the title?

*A*nyways *I* found it at /usr/ports/dns/bind99.


----------



## kpa (Apr 30, 2012)

Do you specifically need the 9.9 version of BIND? The base system has 9.8.2 and it should work well enough for most users. You don't have to install anything to use it because it's part of the base operating system.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-dns.html


----------

